# Illinois Riders on here?



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyone ride around Southern Illinois or close by?


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

sorry northern il.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

central illinois here


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

where you guys ride at always lookin for other places to ride to go to on a weekend or something


----------



## harmonsbrute (Mar 29, 2009)

guys from il get on this web site. southernillinoiatv.com it is based out of southern illinois.


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

seth5208 said:


> where you guys ride at always lookin for other places to ride to go to on a weekend or something


 Im north of chicago and mostly ride in Wi. there no trails 
around here.But in the winter we ride the frozen lakes and rivers
with snowmobiles.I put over 500 miles last winter.the closest
Wi. trail is the cheese trail it starts in Monroe Wi. its an old
railroad bed it goes right through 4 or 5 towns so you get to 
ride down the streets like a car. There also a lot of bars :rockn:and gas .
The trail is about 95 miles camping and hotels too.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

blackbluebrute is there a website for that cheese trail??


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

There's some good places in so illinois and not too far to drive to turkey bay or lynnville indiana. I work in decatur and don't know of crap around here. There's no trees lol.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

the closest place to decatur is dirt riders in oakley but you gotta be a member then there's southfork in taylorville.. where do you work at in decatur???


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ameren.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

man makin the big bucks lol i work for comcast here in decatur


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Ya I love it. I see the comcast guys out all the time.


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

I live in Southern IL. Little Egypt by carbondale is the only place i've been other private property, here in IL. Every memorial day weekend a group of us go to Attica, IN to the Bad Lands. Now that an awesome place!! Has everything. We ride for 3 days and it's a blast.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

im from lawrenceville we should have a big get together some time


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2010)

:haha: Sounds goo to me.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds good to me too


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah us comcast guys are everywhere lol


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

Haha ya. I've been up here in Decatur for 2 years. It's a lil rough place from time to time lol.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah just outta the central part of town after night n you'll be good lol... are you a linemen or a substation electrician??


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm in Waterloo where you at?


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i live in mt zion which is a small village southeast of decatur


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

is waterloo up north??


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

question is where do we have it cause its a long drive to attica from down here so dont really want to go there but i might be able to make the trip


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i couldn't do attica cuz you can't ride doubles there n my girl always rides with me so we needa do it some where were we can ride doubles for sure


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

maybe taylorville where i ride it's in central/maybe a little southern il


----------



## blackbluebrute (Feb 16, 2010)

seth5208 said:


> blackbluebrute is there a website for that cheese trail??


 try travelwisconsin.com it will send you maps of all well most
of the trails in wi.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

thank you i'll chekc that out here in a little bit


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

seth5208 said:


> yeah just outta the central part of town after night n you'll be good lol... are you a linemen or a substation electrician??


I'm a lineman. I'm actually still at work right now. This wind today has everything hittin the ground. Lol


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

I know quite a few private places to ride east of mt. Vernon. And a lil farther south there's an atv park around harrisburg.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2010)

For us it takes about 3hrs. to get to Attica, IN. They don't allow any doubles though. Where in Taylorville. About a 2hr drive for me.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

*794 Route 104 - Taylorville, Illinois that's the address to dirt riders in taylorville... **** you guys need any new linemen lol i'm tryin to get on at local146 to be an inside wireman.. i was also trying to get in local 51 too i'm the next person on the call list for new apprintices for local 51 *


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

seth5208 said:


> is waterloo up north??


no down south by STL


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha i was way off lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm right across the ditch from Southern Ill.


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

I boat in that ditch down by cave-in-rock.


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

ill talk to a few guys around here and see if they would like to go i know im up for a big ride


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

fo sho i'm up for a ride too


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Hook it up, I'm in...


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Sounds good. Just let me know where and when so i can try to get off work those days. Memorial day weekend some of us will be up in Attica, IN in the "Bad Lands." :rockn:


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

Me and a bunch of buddies usually go down to kentucky to turkey bay at land between the lakes and its a great time. we should get a group to go down there.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

:rockn:


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

forcefulbrute88 said:


> Me and a bunch of buddies usually go down to kentucky to turkey bay at land between the lakes and its a great time. we should get a group to go down there.


Some of my friends go to land between the lakes and have told me its a good time. I've never been there...probable about a 4hr drive for me. Do they allow two up?


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2010)

forcefulbrute88 said:


> no down south by STL


I've got friends in waterloo. Waterloo is only about 30-40 min from me. Stl is only 30 min from me. :rockn:


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

i dont think they allow two people to ride but i dont remember i looked at it online... i'm glad we got some illinois riders we really needa set up a meet n greet ride for us pride of the prairie boys lol


----------



## forcefulbrute88 (Mar 23, 2010)

mud magnet said:


> I've got friends in waterloo. Waterloo is only about 30-40 min from me. Stl is only 30 min from me. :rockn:


What town you in? 
As far as 2 up I think they do as long as its got the right seat.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

on the land between the lakes website you can't ride two ppl on an atv unless it was made for more than one


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

seth5208 said:


> on the land between the lakes website you can't ride two ppl on an atv unless it was made for more than one


True story.


----------



## seth5208 (Mar 20, 2010)

which sucks cuz i always ride two up


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2010)

forcefulbrute88 said:


> What town you in?
> As far as 2 up I think they do as long as its got the right seat.


I'm in St. Jacob, IL. Little town between Troy and Highland.


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

im from lawerenceville IL and there is little eygpt that has some pits and swamps that u can go n not to sure bout ridin double though. there is also a place 45 mins from here not sure what its called but its got some pit and stuff... also i no A BUNCH of us down here would love to meet up and ride!


----------



## duramaxlover (Mar 17, 2010)

John i meant to talk to u about this and i think your talkin about Interlake its across the big ditch


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

there is a place up by marshall... i am goin to see about it..


----------



## brodaddy1075 (Mar 30, 2010)

We got a day or two of trails down in my neck of the woods thats private owned and plenty of room if ya'll don't mind camping.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

brodaddy1075 said:


> We got a day or two of trails down in my neck of the woods thats private owned and plenty of room if ya'll don't mind camping.


Where is this?


----------



## bonpasbrute (Jul 22, 2010)

Just thought i'd say hey to everyone from IL


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

I know this thread is a bit old but I'm in Northern IL as well.


----------

